# Pictures



## skool_uo (Jul 28, 2006)

And i am sure that 4 is going to turn into double digits some day. This is the start of my "zoo." It consists of a Bearded Dragon whos name is Russell Crowe. He is roughly 1 years old.














A crested Gecko named Makmood after the President of Iran. 







A Rose hair tarantula named Scott P. Tetterman( he is a MM as of Feb. so i dont know how long he will be around) 







After this picture was taken he attacked the pen i was using to put him in a defense posture. He knocked it from my hand and my head hit the ceiling. It is the first time he has gone from defense to offense. ^^
And a 20 gallon tank with only one cichlid because it killed the rest.


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

Does your beardie always have that red pattern, or was it the picture? I've seen them red, but it was more uniform. I like yours more. Hes like half and half.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Cool collection!
Keep us updated


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Nice dude.

I just got myself a couple of cresties. They're cute as hell.


----------



## skool_uo (Jul 28, 2006)

haha the color of the beardie is my doing sadly. i bought orange sand and it dyed his scales that color. I didnt honestly realize the sand had done it to him. but dont use colored sand it stains your pets. Once they shed it is gone but it takes a while hence my two tone dragon. ^^


----------



## chrisallen (Nov 3, 2007)

Where did you get your dragon from?

It actually looks like he's in shed. I would suggest to stay away from sand all together..........if you do use sand though, use childrens play sand. I found it best to use paper. I used to get rolls of brown paper from uline.com and it was textured so it had some grip to it, plus very easy to clean. No dust, no risk of impaction, and easy to change out.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

chrisallen said:


> Where did you get your dragon from?
> 
> It actually looks like he's in shed. I would suggest to stay away from sand all together..........if you do use sand though, use childrens play sand. I found it best to use paper. I used to get rolls of brown paper from uline.com and it was textured so it had some grip to it, plus very easy to clean. No dust, no risk of impaction, and easy to change out.


Uline huh...funny i was contacted by them about a job a few months back.

Yeah paper or carpet is the easiest I think...Ive had an Iguana and a ball python now.


----------



## chrisallen (Nov 3, 2007)

This is the stuff I used to use. You can get it in different widths also.

http://www.uline.com/Browse_Listing_1961.asp?desc=Indented


----------

